# Festival dell'Oriente 2015. Date, programma, prezzi, biglietti



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Il Festival dell'Oriente 2015 andrà in scena in 3 città italiane (Roma, Milano e Bologna) a partire da Aprile fino a Giugno. Di seguito, città e date:

Roma (Fiera di Roma): 24-25-26-30 Aprile ; 1-2-3 Maggio ; 

Milano (Parco esposizioni Novegro): 29-30-31 Maggio ; 1-2 Giugno

Bologna Fiere: 12-13-14-19-20-21 Giugno 


Che cos'è il festival dell'Oriente? E' un evento attraverso il quale ci si potrà immergere nella cultura e nelle tradizioni orientali. Ci saranno tantissimi eventi ed attività tra le quali: Yoga, ci kung, tai chi chuan, shiatsu, tuina, bio musica, rebirthing, integrazione posturale, ayurvedica, fiori di bach, stand commerciali, fiere, concerti, spettacoli, gastronomia e tanto altro.


I prezzi dei biglietti: intero 10 euro ; ridotto 8 euro.


Per tutte le informazioni, è possibile chiamare i seguenti numeri telefonici:


*333 575 64 60*
*333 575 66 21*


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2015)

Ma ci saranno anche i massaggi con happy ending?


----------

